# Pool question??



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I was just wondering........we are opening our pool next week and I was wondering whether it'l be OK to let Duncan in for a swim.I am a little concerned that the chorline may dry out his skin and ruin his great coat.
Any ideas??
Thanks
Dot


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I would think it would be fine, as long as you bathe him afterwards to get out the chemicals. :bathbaby:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Remember to keep an eye on him with the pool...*

dogs can get in but can't get out so they'll swim and swim until they can't anymore.

Trish


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree bath him afterwards . 
? Is this his first time in the pool as he should not be left unsupervised as sometimes they cannot get out of the pool on their own and sometimes they do not like it quite as much as we think they do . 
The chlorine may hurt their eyes .. Our dogs went in once and that was it for them .. 
We do not heavily chlorinate our pool . I would not alow him in on the day you add chemicals either ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a salt generated system so its much easier on skin/hair. I think the first few times they get into the pool you need to make sure they know where the steps are, just incase they ever fall in....they know how to get out.

Gucci enjoys the pool  I don't think its bad at all for them to swim.

Great exercise and a great way to cool off on hot days.

Kara


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan will only be in while we are in the pool.I am always on the deck when my girls are in too.I think it'll be cool to see how he likes/dislikes it.I'll keep you all posted!!
Dot


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

And don't forget the pictures!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

As for dogs not being able to get out of the pool themselves - I saw a special ramp that is made just for that purpose. Problem is, I have brain freeze and can't remember where I saw it. :brick: Maybe Foster & Smith catalog.


----------



## yvonnept12 (Oct 28, 2006)

Max doesn't like the pool...We took him in once and he went right out. Now we bought him a baby pool to see if he'll use that. Last weekend he went in for a minute, then jumped right out... Any suggestions? We thought Havanese loved to swim!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Any suggestions? We thought Havanese loved to swim!!


Well, some men think all women love chocolate, and that's not necessarily true either. Maybe Max just doesn't care to get his hair wet.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So, Dot, has Duncan tried the pool yet? 

I can't wait to have Ricky and Sammy in there with us. The pool is almost all ready, but needs a good scrubbing and hubby is supp'd to do that this w/e. I plan on rinsing them out well after each swim. Hence, the puppy cut on Ricky already. It should be easier on us.

We have a barrier on the deck, before getting to the above-ground pool, so hopefully, the dogs will never be able to get in when we aren't looking. We plan on showing them where the ladder is, but it's a long, oval pool so that isn't necessarily enough.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I had Casper in the pool last weekend, we were showing him where the steps are in the pool and how to get out. He has accidently been in the pool twice already:redface: earlier this Spring.
Casper is a little timid in the pool and not a really strong swimmer. We had to make him get into the pool and after we were done swimming, he didn't even want to come out in the back yard.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is that site that has the pool ramp on it.
http://www.petsnap.com/skamper-ramp.htm


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well the pool is officially open!!My hubby was cleaning this am and Duncan was around the pool area sniffing,but thank God he didn't jump in!!
When it gets warmer and we go in we'll have to test the waters!!!(no pun intended!!LOL)


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

LYNN,
oH mY goD!!!! I love your pool???Are you in Florida or something??
It is simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you, Dot
No, I am in Washington State and my husband has been in the pool business for many years, so it is about time that I have a nice pool! It took years for us to finally get a nice pool.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lynn, love the pic of you and Casper! Your pool and yard look so inviting! 

Two of our kids have been in the pool 3 times already. :bathbaby: We're having a very HOT week. My daughter took each pup, one at a time, and simply held them w/o getting them too wet. They weren't quite sure what to make of it! lol

We have a large board across the deck near where the above ground pool is so they don't go on their own. I'm concerned about having to rinse them after a swim, then having to comb all those tangles out. ugh! Still... I do want them to enjoy it as I think it will be fun too.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Marj,
I am concerned about the care for the hair after swimming in the pool also. It was time for Casper's bath so after he was in the pool I did the grooming thing. I wonder if maybe when they go swimming, if we don't bath them, we could rinse them and then put a condition on them, and let them dry and then brush?

Casper doesn't really like the pool that much, so I don't know how much he will be in it. He really likes the air condition in the house:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not sure what might work to help us in the combing after they've gone in the pool. I use Ice on Ice so maybe that will help. The pups still haven't been in for a swim, but I'd love to go in with them at my dad's today. We'll be visiting and they also have a J.Russell so maybe we can get all 3 dogs in the pool! Would be a hoot to see, I'm sure.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie and Austin swam in our neighborhood pool....Austin actually found the stairs twice which was nice - they didn't try swimming to shore - just to me!!! Too cute!!


----------



## Eileen Marshall (Apr 6, 2007)

Lynn, You do have a beautiful pool. Do you have salt or clorine? Seeing your in the business I have read that chemicals like clorine are unhealthy for humans. Would your husband share his knowledge about that? I wanted to change our pool over to salt fed and I was told it was very expensive to do that. My littel dog had ruptured disk and I had to exercise him in the pool. I would think it would be a must to wash them off and I think the cream rinse would be a great help.


----------

